# Swiss army bike



## kunzog (Jan 17, 2012)

*Swiss Army Bikes, Lets see yours!*

Here is my Swiss Army Bike. These bikes remind me of old Volkswagens, rugged and undestructable.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 17, 2012)

*Condor militarvelo  mo5*

CONDOR MILITARVELO  MO5

Nice bike, Brian.

Yes, you're right. I always think of them as being like swiss army knives.

I eventually managed to find two of them with all the kit. Here's some pics for reference.

This is the first one:



















The central saddle bag is a superb piece of kit. Once you remove the extra pocket (so it doesn't look like the Swiss bag) it's great for mounting on a much older military bike. This type of bag was manufactured from the turn of the century but the early ones are obviously now very hard to find.



This is the second one. The saddle on this one has a military type of number. The inflator pump is mounted to the side rather than on top.


































Here's a youtube video of some later Swiss Army models in use -


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkjpDZ1O4C0


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 4, 2012)

I had 2 of these, they ride so smooth and as silent as could be.  I sold them but I still have the frame pack and horse hide backpack.  I may have the slepping bag pack too.


----------



## surfboardtrader (Mar 17, 2012)

*swiss bike*

just scored one like in the pics. any idea about them like year ,rarity value etc thanks dean


----------



## Fresno (Apr 12, 2012)

*Mo-93*

















1994, one of the last swiss army bikes.


----------

